# Panther, Classic Mod 3



## Bill Hays

About a year and a half ago I did a bunch of different designs and some were modded out from other designs and some were morphed so much they became a unique design onto themselves. Several of those morphed out designs became popular models for several people to copy and play with... This is one of the the morphed designs from my Target Classic that was modded from Tex Herriman's Tex Classic.
It's an old design now, and going through my designs folder I thought "why not post the original drawing" to make it so people don't have to guess at the dimensions.
Anyway, the prototype "Black Panther" has been residing in Hawaii for over a year now... and the concept/cutout guide drawings aren't doing me any good... since I've been making next generation stuff for quite a while now.

So here it is:










The drawing is crude but still workable for use as a cutout guide. You'll notice that this is a fairly popular design currently in production by a few people, that saw the picture below in my Gallery and copied it. Anyway, you're all more than welcome to the actual first drawings of this one... and of course you can mod it as you please. A popular mod is to simply use OTT forks instead of the more complex Universal Forks... easier to make in plywood that way.










The same drawing was also used for the "Honey Bear", which went to a person in the UK for Christmas last year:


----------



## Charles

Always interesting to see how your designs have evolved.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

They are evolving that's for sure... can't tell you how many of these things I made last year, but it was a bunch.
Now I'm mainly making SEALs, Shrikes and Scorpions.

Here's a typical day or two's worth of work from from my workbench from last year, note the different sizes and all had the thumb scallop, except for the Tex Classic:










Now I prefer a hybrid type of grip and hold like that which is on the Shrikes... who knows what I'll like this time next year!


----------



## MeatMechanic

Hrawk can you do a pdf of the panther , just got me a new band saw and want to make a few of these. Thanks MM


----------



## MeatMechanic

It's late and i'm tired and forgot to thank Bill for all his sweet dezines ! Thanks Bill MM


----------



## Hrawk

PDF by request.


----------



## Jesus Freak

That black panther is my favorite slingshot you've made so far! Nice!


----------



## MeatMechanic

Thanks Hrawk I know ereryone app everything you do for the forum ! MM


----------



## MeatMechanic

Here's mine I'm @ work when I get caught up gonna start shaping ! MM


----------



## Snyiper

Hrawk I for one really appreciate the conversions to PDF it makes it so much easier for the rest of us Thanks again.


----------



## Bill Hays

In answer to an enquiry (I've had it asked a few times so here is a more public announcement):
No you don't have to worry that it looks similar to a popular builder's current "top of the line" production model... you are not copying anything he came up with. This design predates his by about a year, and was posted to my galleries soon afterward... Which totally predates "his" design. This one is the actual inspiration for the model you're worried about copying and getting flak over for doing so.


----------



## Knoll

MeatMechanic said:


> Here's mine I'm @ work when I get caught up gonna start shaping ! MM


Heh, that looks like mine!


----------



## LuckyStrike

Thank You so much Bill and Hrawk


----------



## Knoll

I've completed 2.
The first ............




  








finish is finished




__
Knoll


__
Jan 11, 2012




the only pic that I think shows bit of design lineage with Bill Hays&#39; predators.





Second one was given to a bud here on SSF.

Third is cutout. Fourth will include longer handle ... maybe 1/2" longer.


----------



## M.J

Your work looks great, knoll!
Pictures don't do it justice


----------



## Bill Hays

Lookin' good Knoll. Yeah, on my own there's always just a touch more handle... unless it needs to be a pure conceal carry type.


----------



## ajin29

Your work looks great, knoll!
漂亮！


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

very nice design indeed.


----------

